# Kali's first litter.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The mice babies are 5 days old now:



















One has been lost be the others looks nice and plump 

Anyone with a guess on colours :?:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics of the nine babies. There's 4 black, 2 "white" and 3 chocolate 

Haven't sexed them yet, but i will do soon.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at those moo cow babies :shock:


----------



## Missa (Oct 4, 2008)

I love that mostly white with black .... ummm moo cow ... one.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New piccies:










And the keeper - the only chocolate female. I named her Cookie :love1



















They are 13 days old today


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are all so cute  specially Cookie I love the name to 

Is that a white satin baby that I spot??


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> They are all so cute  specially Cookie I love the name to
> 
> Is that a white satin baby that I spot??


Yes, and there's a broken black satin too - both males, which i hate cause i really love the broken black satin


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww cute... some real nice markings there


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

beautiful  The 'Moo Cow' ones are stunning!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

17 days old: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... 17dage.jpg


----------

